# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Блокируется установка антивируса. (заявка №1110)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
1) Вирус не удаляется моей антивирусной программой (укажите имя файла вируса)
2) Не устанавливаются программы защиты
3)Процессор скачкообразно грузится на 100%
4)иногда блюскрины
5)не закрывающееся окно :"Прекращена работа Protected Storage Service" использую висту.
Дата обращения: 13.12.2009 23:41:58
Номер заявки: 1110

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*14.12.2009 16:26:36* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *f:\\windows\\system32\\lcvcr.dll* - Trojan.Win32.Agent.puvm
 размер: 151552 байт дата файла: 13.02.2009 10:49:06 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen.36676; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3243511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Redosdru.AW trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Agent-AKVL [Trj] *F:\\Windows\\System32\\c6501p.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 32768 байт дата файла: 27.06.2006 8:54:30 версия: "1.0.2.9" копирайты: "Copyright (C) C-Media Inc. 2002-2006" *F:\\Windows\\system\\c6501.cpl* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 5799936 байт дата файла: 13.11.2006 12:29:14 версия: "1.0.48.32" копирайты: "Copyright (C) C-Media Corp. 2001-2006"

----------


## CyberHelper

*16.12.2009 17:40:30* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *f:\\windows\\system32\\lcvcr.dll* - Trojan.Win32.Agent.puvm
 размер: 151552 байт дата файла: 13.02.2009 10:49:06 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen.36676; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3243511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Redosdru.AW trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Agent-AKVL [Trj]

----------


## CyberHelper

22.12.2009 15:38:05 лечение успешно завершено

----------

